# Marathon Camo Seat Covers?



## Davexx1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone have the Marathon brand camo seat covers?  I was thinking about a set for my 2006 GMC 2500HD SLT 4WD pickup with the leather bucket seats.

The electric leather seats are nice, but they get too warm for me.  Was thinking the camo seat covers may make them slightly cooler during warm weather.

Dave


----------



## Mission (Jan 29, 2009)

ive been wanting to get some covers. i have heard good things about this place also

http://www.camotruckseats.com/index2.cfm


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 29, 2009)

Davexx1 said:


> Anyone have the Marathon brand camo seat covers?  I was thinking about a set for my 2006 GMC 2500HD SLT 4WD pickup with the leather bucket seats.
> 
> The electric leather seats are nice, but they get too warm for me.  Was thinking the camo seat covers may make them slightly cooler during warm weather.
> 
> Dave




I am a dist for marathon, pm Me for some great savings on the seat covers and I can have then shipped straight to you.  Chris


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 18, 2009)

the marathon seat covers are very high quality and made to custom fit your specific vehicle. i would highly recommend them. i have personally met the owner and don't believe you could find nicer folks to do business with. AW


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Marathon camo seat covers are cooler to the touch than the leather seats?  Is there any difference?  It seems the bare leather seats tend to build up heat from your body.

If I have been out working, hunting, etc. and get in the truck to drive, the leather seats become uncomfortably warm around the lower mid-back.  It sometimes feels like the electric seat heat is turned on.

Dave


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had a Marathon cover in my truck for 4 or 5 years now and it has been great.  It's waterproof so if I get mud on it I can just wipe it right off.  Great investment.


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 3, 2009)

i have marathon camo covers on the front and back seats in my yukon, they are cooler than the leather and waterproof. i have a lab and kids and they are very durable and easy to clean. my personal opinion is they are the best fitting, looking and durable seat cover you can buy. when i buy quality products i like to brag on the company and marathon gets mine!!


----------

